# 2003 Altima - Electrical Problem HELP!!



## pinalparekh (Jul 26, 2006)

My 2003 Altima has been giving me wierd problem, since last 2 weeks. The car UNLOCKS automatically, the windows would roll down automatically. I would try to unlock the car and roll the windows up, but it would roll down and unlock the car, while I am standing there, without any action from me. PLEASE HELP.

My car recently passed the manufacturer's 36000 miles warranty. I am planning to contact my dealer, but I am not sure what their response is going to be. Do I have to pay for this, even though I have nothing to do with this and I have been maintaing proper service for this car.

Is anyone else having this problem


----------

